# my favorite scenes... from movies, TV, 'n da toobs..



## bayoubill (Jan 21, 2014)

starting with this one...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVflKxMN7wk]Landau Eugene Murphy Jr. - America's Got Talent 2011, New York Auditions (FULL VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## House (Jan 21, 2014)

Swordfish - Halle Berry topless scene.

I don't think the mods would appreciate me posting that particular video here.


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 21, 2014)

'n this...[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twSfxmpXVZY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twSfxmpXVZY[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 21, 2014)

House said:


> Swordfish - Halle Berry topless scene.
> 
> I don't think the mods would appreciate me posting that particular video here.



I have no doubt the mods would enjoy it...

but they're charged with enforcing the "no nekkid tits" rule...

a hard price to pay for towing the line...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 23, 2014)

one of many great scenes from Die Hard...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSdpRP_bVOM]Die Hard: Hans Meets McClane - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## House (Jan 23, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> one of many great scenes from Die Hard...
> 
> Die Hard: Hans Meets McClane - YouTube



Alan Rickman changed a hell of a lot since then.

Bruce just got balder.


----------



## Borillar (Jan 30, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbIVV9cVveo]Breaking Bad: Gus and Hector's final scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Jan 30, 2014)

What makes this scene great comes at the end of the video, the last 11 seconds.

If you don't know who Illya Kuryakin was, it will mean nothing to you...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 30, 2014)

hjmick said:


> What makes this scene great comes at the end of the video, the last 11 seconds.
> 
> If you don't know who Illya Kuryakin was, it will mean nothing to you...
> 
> ...



yeah... I got it... 

the only thing missing was Robert Vaughn shilling a local attorney during the station break...


----------



## westwall (Jan 30, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmVgEdBVWOQ]Watchmen Dr Manhattan vs Ozymandias - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Jan 30, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGBsV992dGM]It Shouldn't Have Taken Four Of You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Jan 30, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woPgtKKlW6o]Game of Thrones S03E04 - Daenerys Targaryen The Badass - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Jan 31, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I91DJZKRxs]You're Gonna Need a Bigger Boat - Jaws (4/10) Movie CLIP (1975) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Feb 1, 2014)

Easy Rider intro...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfk4Bqub2Eo]easy rider opening - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Feb 1, 2014)

one of the greatest movie sequences evah... 

Jack and his girlfriend travelling cross-country with a coupla dyke hitchhikers in the back seat...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XylSAxvujeA]Five Easy Pieces - diner scene with context - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Feb 1, 2014)

So many scenes from this movie...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4jg8o9wXys]Leeches - Stand by Me (5/8) Movie CLIP (1986) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Feb 1, 2014)

my fav'rit movie when I was a li'l scrapper...

watched it over 'n over again whenever Disney re-released it to the theaters during the early/mid 60's...

here's the full two-hour movie...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCWgKA4AG9M]The Swiss Family Robinson (1960) - Full Movie | FunkyMonkeyTV - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Feb 1, 2014)

my favorite scene from one of my top-five favorite 80's flicks...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q6VsR_4PuQ]Eric "Rick" Masters (Money Making Sequence) 1985 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Feb 2, 2014)

A few of my favorite Clint Eastwood scenes....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-KEnU9TBmQ]The Missouri Boat Ride - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyjrUAimzZg]Pale Rider Axe Handle Scene - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSAyz5c3JmM]Dirty Harry IV - Too much sugar is bad for you - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fc36Hc2n2s]High Plains Drifter (1/8) Movie CLIP - A Shave and a Shootout (1973) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Feb 2, 2014)

One of the best car chase scenes ever!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Lbs_nYW3-o]Bullitt - Steve McQueen Famous Car Chase - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Feb 2, 2014)

Horse chase anyone?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if9p1TnDvRY]02 The Man From Snowy River Jim's Ride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Feb 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkCqSHwhKVg]My Name Is Nobody Bar fight Funny Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Feb 2, 2014)

Various cuts of the documentary Too Close to the Edge....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRWp9rhfS_0]THE GREATEST SHOW ON EARTH?? ?HD? 322kmh-200mph Street Race ? ISLE of MAN TT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Feb 2, 2014)

Just before that little girl burned poor Leroy to death.


----------



## Borillar (Feb 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhRUe-gz690]Black Knight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Borillar (Feb 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K8_jgiNqUc]Biggus Dickus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Feb 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVjNbud_ybA]Gandalf the grey vs Balrog of morgoth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 2, 2014)

Jenny McCarthy doing something every man wishes his girlfriend (or wife) could do!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RicwTkzyFJY]Jenny McCarthy Sucks the Chrome off a Trailer Hitch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nG_Nwp0wZc0]Mickey vs Gorgeous George - Snatch First Fight Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3yon2GyoiM]True Romance - The Sicilian Scene in HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EL7QWBwnMQ]Cuttin Hands x2 or Cuttin Heads w Jack Butler - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYW177hXFE8]CrossRoads Guitar Duel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## House (Feb 2, 2014)

The French taunter in Monty Python & the Holy Grail.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8yjNbcKkNY]French Taunter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 2, 2014)

Do you believe in Jesus?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eowuu9rVjZw]Death Wish 2 (1982) - [Well, you're gonna meet him ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 2, 2014)

My favorite scene from a really great movie by Bill Murray called Stripes is the graduation scene..............................

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wZ39aAhokQ]Stripes Full Graduation Scene - YouTube[/ame]

Why?  Well, when I was in U.S. Navy boot camp (yeah, I know the movie is about Army men, but it's military nonetheless), our Company Commander (QM2 Brandon) used to walk into the barracks every morning with the same greeting of "good morning assholes, drop and give me 20", until one night we came up with a plan to get a rise out of him.

The following morning, he walked in with his usual "good morning assholes, drop and give me 20", and we all dropped and shouted in unison "we love it, we love it, give us more QM2, give us MORE".

He started grinning like his head had been split in two, had us do 20 pushups and we never had to listen to that greeting for the rest of our time there.  Apparently, he was looking to see if we could become a cohesive working team.

Watching Bill Murray and company do that on Stripes reminds me of that day.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 2, 2014)

5th amendment rights...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax8-W2XkLhg]Jew Scene Harold and Kumar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPV6D2u6OTQ]Harold and Kumar 2: Grape Pop Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## House (Feb 2, 2014)

Christopher Walken explains the tooth fairy to Brazilians.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXQD_KXqvIY]Concept of the tooth fairy - The Rundown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 2, 2014)

So, you've been lookin' at the dogs ass?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnKJ5AtB4eA]Condoms please - Booty Call - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sr9_GfeoCjk]Tropic Thunder Tom Cruise Dancing to Flo Rida Low - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRqyLzVecbM]The Cable Guy (1996) - kitchen scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## House (Feb 2, 2014)

Jacob & Man in Black discussion in Lost (As much as I like Jacob, the Man in Black was right about humanity)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yCmCOQbYAI]LOST 5x16/17 - Best ... scene ... ever ... [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaImprOY31k]Knocked Up (2007) - Alison Tells Ben She's Pregnant Dinner Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## House (Feb 2, 2014)

Al Pacino's rant in Devil's Advocate.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yA7HUlJsW8]The Devil's Advocate - Special Scene/God Conversation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Borillar (Feb 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ae6Lz_3jlo0]The Poker Match- The Sting - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Feb 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXGzO2aDDRU]WebM Test II - Blind Priest Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 2, 2014)

The climax of the whole movie. I cry ever' time. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jc_xGu-9Jyk]The sleeper - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Feb 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoPKajvq3gE]Dune (9/9) Movie CLIP - I Will Kill Him! (1984) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Feb 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwVqW6J4FRc]Summer Glau Kicks Ass - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Feb 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPRlHwwVIug]Firefly Clip: The Negotiator - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Feb 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Q3pdj9p6yI]Castle: "Space Cowboy" (Firefly/Serenity) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 2, 2014)

westwall said:


> Dune (9/9) Movie CLIP - I Will Kill Him! (1984) HD - YouTube



I will bend like a reed in the wind. 


Done.


----------



## westwall (Feb 2, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1COT5g8c7c]Red Sun - Charles Bronson vs. Toshiro Mifune - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 2, 2014)

Loved this so much....purchased it... A late 80's film....one of my all time faves...the whole movie.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppYz4Ag_jdE]Body Heat (1981) - Love scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Feb 2, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Loved this so much....purchased it... A late 80's film....one of my all time faves...the whole movie.
> 
> Body Heat (1981) - Love scene - YouTube








Yeah, Kathleen Turner was HAWT!


----------



## bayoubill (Feb 2, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Loved this so much....purchased it... A late 80's film....one of my all time faves...the whole movie.
> 
> Body Heat (1981) - Love scene - YouTube



my favorite line in the movie: "You're not too smart, are you...? I like that in a man..."

...


----------



## Borillar (Feb 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzGWvZAd228]Office space fax machine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## House (Feb 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxAEo3CWeq8]Clerks 2 Star Wars vs. Lord of the Rings - YouTube[/ame]

(hope you don't mind the language)


----------



## hjmick (Feb 4, 2014)

BEST. SCENE. in TELEVISION HISTORY:




Close thread...


----------



## hjmick (Feb 4, 2014)

Wait, don't close the thread...


BEST SERIES ENDING EVER:


----------



## hjmick (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Borillar (Feb 8, 2014)

Classic Lucy. Excuse the subtitles, couldn't find the whole skit without it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmOLpeKwWGI&list=PLTzUXCf7HgSfOgTOyGSQOQ2sexMHxx98C]Vitameatavegamin.3gp - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Feb 9, 2014)

hjmick said:


> Wait, don't close the thread...
> 
> 
> BEST SERIES ENDING EVER:
> ...



greatest ever reprise of the same theme...  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtYNX3JWzjc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtYNX3JWzjc[/ame]


----------

